# Tech question for Apple peeps (or those in the know)



## Venusian Broon (Nov 12, 2018)

Okay, so I've never owned any Apple hardware products ever. And the Windows PC I am using now has never had iTunes installed. (Nor have I used the iCloud).

Therefore I should not have an Apple ID, yes? Is there a way a could have picked up one and not known about it?

I say this as I am getting multiple e-mails stating that I've purchased something on 'my' Apple ID (and that the purchase was made on a MacBook Pro, which as I've stated, I've never owned) - and that if I want to cancel them, then just click on the (extremely dodgy ) pdf attachment that comes with the e-mail.

I am 100% this is a phishing scam, but I'm now concerned there might be a rogue Apple ID out there with my name on it. I did try to get into iCloud.com and search using the 'Have forgotten your Apple ID' button, that has my name and the e-mail, but nothing seems to be there.

Just a bit paranoid.

And irritated at the smegging phisher, of which I can do very little about other than pass them along to reportphishing at Apple and then junk.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 12, 2018)

I think this happened to me a few years ago, and like you I tried to investigate the ID, failed, subsequently ignored it, and nothing bad happened.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Nov 13, 2018)

I'd say it's 99% sure to be a scam. I have an Apple ID and I've never seen such messages. I just get receipts from Apple to say I bought something. Nothing about cancelling payments and definitely no PDFs.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 13, 2018)

Venusian Broon said:


> I am 100% this is a phishing scam



That sounds correct - I have Apple devices and also get the scam emails.

The way to tell: scam emails will show no personal details about you. Apple invoices, however, show your name, address, and the last 4 digits of your payment card.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes, I've just checked and when I've bought Apple things, they send an email invoice replete with your personal information and no PDFs or option to cancel.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone, 

I am reasonably savvy with things like these, but the psychological effect of the email is so strong! My gut instinct on seeing it is 'I *definitely* did not buy this Poker Holdem game for 99 dollars, I must *immediately* *make sure* I am not paying for this.' 

But that is exactly the effect these people are looking for. 

Thankfully, my second, almost instantaneous, gut response is 'that's the dodgiest piece-of-crap pdf attachment I've seen. No company in their right mind would send that' 

Then logic kicks in. 'Ah, they just called me "Dear Customer"' and there are no other personal details.   

And that emotional reaction gets replaced with high irritation


----------

